# Has anyone ever heard of...



## LilTiggrrr (Jun 26, 2004)

I received a set of cookbooks from my husband's aunt this week and while looking through them (they were published in 1968 ) I found something called Sucaryl solution. I think it is a liquid form of sacarine but am not sure if it is made any more. The recipe called for 2 T of the stuff and was wondering if I can't find it, what can I do as a substitute. Any suggestions?


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Sucaryl*

Found this online:

Abbott Laboratories was touting Sucaryl at the show, a sugar substitute. It was the first time a skating rink had been used in a trade show – but cyclamates (the ingredient in Sucaryl) were on thin ice, finally being banned in 1969.


----------



## LilTiggrrr (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, so any suggestions on what to use? Could I just use something like equal or sweet n low? I think they come in liquid form, although they are alot sweeter than sugar.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm sure Sucaryl was also very sweet, so I'm sure one of the others will probably work too.

 Barbara


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Sugar Substitutes*

You could call or email the "Sweet & Low," "Splenda," or "Equal" people to see if they can give you a ratio guideline between Sucaryl and their product. I am sure that they have this information. They have had 35 years to research their products and I am sure your question has come up before. All three sugar substitutes have websites. I am sure that you could also find the quantity of sugar that would be successful in the recipe if you are not on dietary restraints to needing a substitute. I'd start with the email suggestion. /rayt721


----------



## grammadee (Jul 19, 2004)

*sucaryl*

Hello to All;

     I remember using sucaryl, it indeed was quite sweet, the dispenser bottle it came in had a drop release top and two or three drops would sweeten a cup of coffee.  I also remember when cyclamates (sp?) were banned and Tab was taken off the market for a while due to it's cancer causing factor.  There have since been several sugar substitutes brought to the market and in this old grannies opinion, are equally offensive.  There however, is hope, for those of us in need.  There is an all natural product called "STEVIA"  for sale at your local health food store, it has 0 calories and, does NOT elevate your blood sugar, a good thing for all you diabetics who think they are doing better for themselves by using sugar substitutes that do cause the body to release insulin.  We forget the substitutes are "diatetic" not "diabetic".  Stevia is 100 times sweeter than sugar and a naturally occuring sweetner, our bodies are not designed to use "fake sugars"!  Is there a chemist out there who knows where the residuals end up and just what havoc they reak through the years?

     Just thought you might like to know.

Grammadee {(^..^)}


----------



## flyunited47 (Dec 4, 2005)

LilTiggrrr said:
			
		

> I received a set of cookbooks from my husband's aunt this week and while looking through them (they were published in 1968 ) I found something called Sucaryl solution. I think it is a liquid form of sacarine but am not sure if it is made any more. The recipe called for 2 T of the stuff and was wondering if I can't find it, what can I do as a substitute. Any suggestions?


  HELLO!  the sale of sucaryl ( sodium cyclamate ) was banned in the US in 1969 after it was found to cause cancer in rats.  i would recommend using SPLENDA, it measures just like sugar and doesnt break down from heat when cooking with it.  peace, craig


----------



## grahamkerr (Dec 5, 2005)

flyunited47 said:
			
		

> HELLO! the sale of sucaryl ( sodium cyclamate ) was banned in the US in 1969 after it was found to cause cancer in rats. i would recommend using SPLENDA, it measures just like sugar and doesnt break down from heat when cooking with it. peace, craig


Sucralose (Splenda brand) is supposedly derived from sugar, although I have not seen a molecular comparison of the two. 
Kind of like Elmer's Glue and non-fat dry milk...(one is a byproduct of the other)


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 5, 2005)

grahamkerr said:
			
		

> ... Kind of like Elmer's Glue and non-fat dry milk...(one is a byproduct of the other)


----------



## Constance (Dec 5, 2005)

Stevia is an herb, and if you crunch on a leaf, you'll discover that it is, indeed, very sweet. I didn't know it was available in healthfood stores (I've never been in one...LOL.) It would certainlly be well worth trying.


----------

